# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Tragjedia "Trojanet" nje deshtim perfekt !

## Pratolini

Qe teatri shqiptar eshte ne nje krize te thelle, kjo sdo shume mend. Mjafton te hedhesh syte kudo mbi Shqiperi per te kuptuar qe gjerat e mira pjellin prej dickaje tjeter, jo domosdoshmerisht me te mire por thjesht tjeter. 
Fasada e lyer dhe njerezit e kollarisur nuk mund te mshefin gjithe banalitetin dhe mediokritetin e krijimtarise dhe produksionit teatral. Teatri vertet cilesohet si "art masiv" por kjo nuk eshte e njevlefshme me "art pasiv".
E pra miq, per kete une isha i ndergjegjshem dhe pretendimet i kisha modeste. E megjithate asnjehere nuk e kisha menduar se pervecse i pakenaqur, nga tempulli i aktrimit do dilja edhe i fyer. Po po, tamam ashtu, i fyer keqmazi. Po perpiqem tjua shpjegoj detajshem qe te njemendesoheni, por dreqi e marrte edhe nese nuk doni, te pakten te sensibilizoheni ne nje fare mase.

Futesh ne deren kryesore.Aty te presin dy zocka bukuroshe qe te japin nje stilolaps "AMC". Katastrofale. Nje stilolaps "AMC" ne teater...Isha gati tja tregoja nje vend te pershtatshem zockave per stilolapsin, por e permbajta veten.Ishte vetem fillimi.
Futesh ne salle. Ora shkon shtate dhe salla eshte gjysem bosh. Diku ne llozhen e siperme nje bukuroshe rregullon shallin madhosh kuqalash dhe merr pozicione romani. Nuk vonon dhe mbi shallin sharme-madh hedh edhe nje xhup nga tregu cameve.Pamja eshte sfilitese.
Ora shtate e pesembedhjete. Turma turma njerezit vazhdojne te hyjne me nje vonese pordhe-madhe, krupndjellese. Ne salle askush prej organizatoreve nuk kerkon falje per vonesen. Gjithsesi shfaqja fillon.
Nuk kalojne as pese minuta qe celularet te bucasin. Dikush per te shprehur indinjaten flet me ze te larte per te kerkuar qetesi. Keni pare apo jo, te bertasesh qe te kete qetesi...
Shfaqja vazhdon. Ne pjeset anesore te salles, pas perdeve rrethuese, feshferimat vazhdojne ne menyre konstante. Duhet te jene pjesetare te stafit teatral ndoshta, por kjo ka pak rendesi. Zhurma eshte vertet e bezdisshme.
Cudia e cudirave vjen nga vete shfaqja. Ne skene futet nje turme e madhe studentesh, te cilat eshte shume i thjeshte ti dallosh per performancen e tyre ordinere. Te kuptohemi drejte, aktoret e afirmuar dhe "veterane" nuk eshte se automatikisht mund te marrin statusin e profesionisteve, por te pakten nje spektator i thjesht nuk arrin tjua kap gabimet. Vajzat e reja ishin katastrofe. Dukej sikur organizatoret i kishin matur leket me pikatore per te marre disa studente bajate, duke bere kesthtu nje kompromis te heshtur ne kurriz te cilesise. E megjithate shfaqja vazhdon te te surprizoje :
Nje tragjedi e Euripidit, flitet per Hyjnit greke, dhe ja...vajzat ne skene fillojne t'ja marrin labce. E cfare labce madje, vence fare. Labce me oi !
E po ku eshte pare kjo mor vellezer. Euripidi dhe labcja veshtire se mund te kene nje lidhje bashke. Shfaqja merr karakter qesharak. Nje batute e bute e nje personazhi mjafton qe salla te permbushet nga e qeshura. Dukej qarte se e priste me zor nje rast te tille salla,duhet te qeshte te pakten nje here, qofte edhe kot...packa se kane ardhur te shohin nje tragjedi.
Gjithcka mbaron. Subjekti ishte i merzitshem, nuk arrinte te krijonte nje profil origjinal, se per tju pershtatur profileve tashme akademik as qe behej fjale. Ngjarje nuk kishte, por as ndonje zhbirim psikologjik te personazheve nuk ofronte. Si perfundim te linte pa mesazh, pa ide dhe per me teper pa kurrfare endjeje qofte edhe per nje diskutim te rendomte.

Nese ende mendoni qe kjo nuk te fyen ju qofshi, por une u ndjeva. U ndjeva shume madje !
U ndjeva i nen-vleresuar, i percmuar prej ketyre pacavureve. Sepse megjithese artistet tane nuk mund te bejne cudira, aftesite per te bere gjera me te mira se kaq i kane qe cke me te. Nje pjese goxha e madhe e spektatorit eshte vertet nga ata qe kenaqen me pak, ose ose...nga ata qe ju mjafton thjesht te shkojne qe neser ti tregojne gjithe mburrje komshiut se dje ishin ne teater, por kjo nuk do te thote te diskriminosh jo shume, por qofte edhe nje spektator te vetem, i cili e dashuron artin dhe mezi pret daten dhe oren e shfaqjes.

Tragjedia "Trojanet" ishte nje deshtim perfekt, dhe nese neser dikush ju thote se i pelqeu, dijeni se eshte nje prej tyre qe kerkon ti mburret komshiut !

Pratolini ©

----------


## benseven11

Teater me studente,as mos shpreso ndonje shfaqje me cilesi.Tragjedine kush e ka shkruar,dramaturg shqiptar apo i huaj?Regjisori i shfaqjes ka qene grek.Nqs edhe skriptin e tragjedise e ka bere greku,ka bere ndonje skript vari lesht,shume larg shijeve dhe te pakuptushem per publikun shqiptar.
Ashtu si per duhanin ne restorante duhet te vihet ligj qe celularet te mos perdoren neper shfaqje,teater/film.Mbase ekziston si ligj nuk e di..Ai qe thyen ligjin i ve gjobe.
Teatri dhe arti ne Shqiperi kerkon investim.Duhet te paguhen shume artistet.Rritet cilesia e shfaqjeve dhe mbushen sallat.Manaxheri teatrit duhet te veje nje njeri aty te vezhgoje sallen dhe nxjerre jashte kedo qe besdiz te tjeret ne salle.Ato qe punojne aty nuk e bejne punen.Nuk mund te behesh shtet i vertete dhe europian po nuk i mbajte njerezit nen kontroll te forte sipas ligjeve.Vonesa e Shqiperise per tu futur ne Bashkimin Europian ka pasur arsye te forta,nuk eshte e rastit, nuk ka vetem arsye dhe shkaqe ekonomike,por edhe mungesen e kontrollit disiplines,pergjegjsise dhe zbatimin e ligjeve nga institucionet(teatri eshte nje institucion 1km larg Ministrise se arsimit).Kur nuk respektohen rregullat dhe ligjet neTirane,imagjinoje cfare mund te behet ne Sarande dhe Tropoje. Europa ka informacion nepermjet ambasadave dhe e njeh mire situaten.Shteti ka ne dore te dergoje njerez dhe vendose gjoba.....ato qe paguajne gjobat si zor ta harrojne ate rregull/ose ligj dhe do e repektojne me vone.

----------


## dias10

> Nje tragjedi e Euripidit, flitet per Hyjnit greke, dhe ja...vajzat ne skene fillojne t'ja marrin labce. E cfare labce madje, vence fare. Labce me oi !
> E po ku eshte pare kjo mor vellezer. Euripidi dhe labcja veshtire se mund te kene nje lidhje bashke.


Tani qe te jemi pak me te qarte. Une skam dyshim qe nga ana artistike ajo shfaqe ka qene nje deshtim. Por ne kete deshtim nuk besoj se ishte dominant fakti qe vajzat kenduan labce. Disa muzikologe shqiptare mendojne se sirenat e Odisese kendonin vertet labce:

*Translated Title: ODYSSEUS AND SIRENS, AN INVITATION TOWARDS ISO-POLYPHONIC REGION OF EPIRUS 
Publication: Albanological Research - Folklore and Ethnology Series (34-35/2005) 
Author Name: Tole, Vasil; * 

Persa i perket Euripidit dhe qenjes se tij 'grek klasik' ky eshte vetem nje imazh i ndertuar dhe perkrahur prej grekofileve perendimore. Ka vend per ti studjuar sa sa "greke" ishin 'aktoret' e tragjedive te Euripidit:

* Euripides Orestes 408 BC*

*Ἠλέκτρα
Μυκηνίδες ὦ φίλαι,
τὰ πρῶτα κατὰ Πελασγὸν ἕδος Ἀργείων*

_Mykenas o vellezer ju qe te paret banoni ne Argosin tone PELLAZGJIK._

A mendon akoma se kemi te bejme me greke?:

----------


## Pratolini

> *Disa muzikologe shqiptare* mendojne se sirenat e Odisese kendonin vertet labce


Zoteri i nderuar, eshte me mire te mos i hyjme debatit mbi muzikologet, politologet, demagoget...shqiptar.
Keta shkojne deri aty sa Greqine e bejne Iliri, Bushin shqiptar, Berlusconin fierak, Moonlight Sonaten e bejne te Cesk Zadese... Aman te keqen !

----------

